# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Vkontakte и Explorer

## Booooo

Проблема такая: Пользуюсь постоянно оперой, попробывал с explorera зайти вконтакт открывается главная страница Добро пожаловать, а авторизироваться не получается, внизу написано что выполнено с ошибками, в чем причина не пойму, может где то в настройках покапаться?
Мне нужно настроить этот браузер, т.к. у меня не одна программа зависит от него, и не только вконтакте, браузер обновлял до 8 версии, всеравно проблема не исчезла :confused:
Что делать? не переустанавливать же из-за этого винду

P.S. А что будет если удалить программу которая в Установка и удаления программ - Windows Microsoft Explorer 8 ? будут ли какие то последствия?

----------


## Booooo

Никто не знает что ли? :confused: полюбому у многих такая проблема, по яндексу полазил, ответа так никто и не пишет, что с этим тупым браузером, есть же выход кроме переустановки винды...

----------


## Maksy_G

> у меня не одна программа зависит от него, и не только вконтакте


но и одноклассники и одногруппники и собутыльники

----------


## Cheechako

> внизу написано что выполнено с ошибками...


Кроме самой надписи есть ещё и информация об ошибках :)

----------


## Booooo

*Cheechako*, загружается нормально страница полностью, а внизу треугольник желтый и написано: Выполнено с ошибками, может типа какие то запросы браузера не выполняются, и больше ничего не выдает, ввоишь пароль вконтакте, и эмайл, нажимаешь вход, а он не работает, вот проблема авторизации, и по некоторым сайтам полазил, тоже многие с ошибками выполняются

----------


## Cheechako

> внизу треугольник желтый...


Ежели по нему щёлкнуть, IExplorer должен показать сообщение об ошибке :)
в принципе же ошибки могут быть вызваны настройками файрволла / настройками IE / отсутствием ActiveX /...

----------


## Booooo

Отсутствием ActiveX или антивирус аваст что то мудрит, я с установочного диска востановил эксплорер полностью, стоял 8, после обновления с диска родной браузер 6... Теперь набираешь адрес вконтакте ру, резко перекидывает на оперу и там контакт грузит, похоже надо будет еще раз 8 установить.




> Ежели по нему щёлкнуть, IExplorer должен показать сообщение об ошибке


Щелкал, точно не помню, но сообщение невыдавало нужных сведений проблемы, там написано было что то типа, Нажмите на этот треугольник еще раз, что тбы увидить причину ошибки. Ну я нажимаю, опять это сообщение выводится и так несколько раз.
:) щас пока скачаю 8 эксплорер поставлю, если будет такая же проблема то отпишусь, так как 8 эксплорер удалился при обновлении с диска.
В настройках я делал полный сброс, и не помогло, так что в настройках проблем быть не может.

----------


## sarni

> Проблема такая: Пользуюсь постоянно оперой, попробывал с explorera зайти вконтакт открывается главная страница Добро пожаловать, а авторизироваться не получается, внизу написано что выполнено с ошибками, в чем причина не пойму, может где то в настройках покапаться?
> Мне нужно настроить этот браузер, т.к. у меня не одна программа зависит от него, и не только вконтакте, браузер обновлял до 8 версии, всеравно проблема не исчезла :confused:
> Что делать? не переустанавливать же из-за этого винду
> 
> P.S. А что будет если удалить программу которая в Установка и удаления программ - Windows Microsoft Explorer 8 ? будут ли какие то последствия?


Ключевые слова
Пользуюсь постоянно оперой
вот ней и пользуйтесь и не замарачивайтесь.

----------


## laer

> Проблема такая: Пользуюсь постоянно оперой, попробывал с explorera зайти вконтакт открывается главная страница Добро пожаловать, а авторизироваться не получается, внизу написано что выполнено с ошибками, в чем причина не пойму, может где то в настройках покапаться?
> Мне нужно настроить этот браузер, т.к. у меня не одна программа зависит от него, и не только вконтакте, браузер обновлял до 8 версии, всеравно проблема не исчезла 
> Что делать? не переустанавливать же из-за этого винду


Пуск>Панель управления>Свойства Обозревателя>Дополнительн  >Нажать Кнопочку СБРОС.
Перезапустить EXPLORER.

----------

